# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  ajuda para identificar

## Nelson Araújo

Boa noite
Sou iniciante em aquários de água salgada!

Venho por este meio pedir a vossa ajuda para a identificação de uma anémona da costa.
junho 219.jpg

Agradeço desde já a vossa atenção dispensada.
Cumprimentos
Nelson

----------


## Nelson Araújo

Boas
Já encontrei,
é uma anemona viridis.
Alguém já teve ou sabe algo que seja importante sobre esta anémona?
cumprimentos

----------

